# Pea Stubble



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

How are you guys hiding your blinds in pea stubble? I have to hide 3 power hunters. Generally we just find a cereal stubble field to hunt on but there is a Huuuge amount of Ducks and Canadas going into this 1\4 section ( the whole thing is almost covered) so we want to give it a try.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think that the best way to do it is to dig your blinds in.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Dig in your blinds, get there 30minutes earlier and dig them down 8 inches, its alot of work but BFD. That or dig yourself just a pit and lay in it.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya diggin in is great but if there is a ditch near by you could also hop in that. Are they in the middle of the Field?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

waterfowler22 said:


> Ya diggin in is great but if there is a ditch near by you could also hop in that. Are they in the middle of the Field?


 :lol: sorry dude. To funny if you are talking about a road ditch.

Mud the heck out of your blinds and dig em in. With power hunters you should be able to hide decently.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

waterfowler22 said:


> Ya diggin in is great but if there is a ditch near by you could also hop in that.


HAHAHA!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Before digging ask the landowner. Toss the blinds in the ditch and hunt like blinds don't exist. Put a deke over your head when laying on the ground, we used to have a few we had holes in so we could see out of them.

The old ways are the best ways, we never saw a blind until the outfitters brought them around. To me there are a lot of copy cats out there, try to be less generic and just do what needs to be done at the time it needs to be done. Like move from one side of the deke spread to the other or even a couple hundred feet if that looks like it might work.

The only thing a blind is good for is taking a nap. :lol:


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

is a ditch near by you could also hop in that. Ya now that I hear some one else say that sounds pretty dumb!!!!! Thanks for talking some sence into me nick. Just forget I sayed that one. :eyeroll: ha ha[/code]


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

buckseye said:


> Before digging ask the landowner.


Good idea. If I caught someone digging a pit on our land, with out letting us know, I would go nuclear. Have you ever fixed an axle on a large piece of equipment ?

On the flip side, pits are great. Cover them up right, and you'll literally have geese walking on your roof. (I've litterally had friends harvest birds by hand !)

I would also recommend a back hoe and a tandem with a dump box, if you have access to one. Takes us 30 minutes, and we can have 3 sets of deep pits dug.

I would also recommend filling these holes in before freeze up !

NDMax


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Mud the heck out of your blinds and dig em in. With power hunters you should be able to hide decently.


True that!
Pea fields are the only fields i would choose a power hunter over any other layout blind


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

when you take like a payloader and you dig how big do you make it and how do u camo the top?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

You dont use a payloader its called a shovel. Then you put your blind in the hole you dug, when its mudded it blends in with all the other black dirt around it! HAHA!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

nemitz said:


> How are you guys hiding your blinds in pea stubble? I have to hide 3 power hunters. Generally we just find a cereal stubble field to hunt on but there is a Huuuge amount of Ducks and Canadas going into this 1\4 section ( the whole thing is almost covered) so we want to give it a try.


If I were you I would make a few piles the night before. Bring a rake and rake the crap out of an area away from your spread. Stuff your blinds the night before and give it a touch up the next morning. The edge of fields usually holds better stuff for your blinds. Digging them in a bit will help as well!

Good luck!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> If I were you I would make a few piles the night before. Bring a rake and rake the crap out of an area away from your spread. Stuff your blinds the night before and give it a touch up the next morning. The edge of fields usually holds better stuff for your blinds. Digging them in a bit will help as well!
> 
> Good luck!


That's my boy! Just what I was thinking.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

obviously if you are making like a huge hole to build like a big ground blind under ground you wud want to use a payloader retart logan.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

sod44 said:


> obviously if you are making like a huge hole to build like a big ground blind under ground you wud want to use a payloader retart logan.


 yeah that would be sic! dig in like a shed or something with a flip up top. yeah ****** logan.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, I have a plan. With raking the piles away from the spread in conjunction with gathering pea stubble from a different field with lots of chaff piles, a little digging and bit of mud, I should be in good shape.


----------

